# Alright, What Can You Tell Me About Pink Danios?



## Hadley

This are not Glofish as they are illegal in California, but ever since my friend saw these fish she's become obsessed. I just happened to see four in my LFS today and after the owner assuring me they had not been dyed (although I'm not sure I believe him entirely) I purchased these fish for her.

What can anyone tell me about them as it seems that information on the internet is limited. All I can really tell is that it's possible that these are glofish bred with danios to produce the color but not the glow in the dark effect. He also said that it could have been from estrogen in the water as I guess is sometimes done so cichlids to bring out their color.

Anyhow, any information on these florescent pink fish would be appreciated. Sorry for the bad pictures, they are hard to get and my other fish are mighty curious as to what's in the bag.


















Any info?


----------



## mliszka

They sure look an awful lot like glowfish to me, even if they are illegal in california…

Maybe they we cross-bread with another danio species…

If you want to test if they are glowfish or not, get a blacklight and hold it up to them, if they glow brighter, they're almost surely red fluorescent protein…


----------



## Centromochlus

They look like GloFish to me.


----------



## moonshinetheslacker

If they are pink, they are glofish. If they are red, then pink glofish was bred with a regular zebra danio. And the man was right, they weren't dyed. They were genetically modified with (depending on color) either jelly fish protein, or coral protein.


----------



## Hadley

AzFishKid said:


> They look like GloFish to me.


The Glofish I've seen are one solid color, these have orange heads and yellow fins. And Glofish are illegal to sell in California, where I live. I specifically asked the the LFS guy, and he said they are *NOT* Glofish and that he's getting more in a few weeks so it's hard for me believe that these are Glofish. :icon_conf (I mean the agricultural police make their rounds)

However, I do understand that they are able to breed and reproduce the color, although most that are sold are sterile. So I'm wondering if any hybrids of these would be legal to sell in California?


Edit: They are not red, they are pink, with orange heads and yellowish fins.


----------



## tamsin

They are illegal in the UK too, doesn't mean they haven't snuck in on occasion! They look like the ones I've seen here, which I would definitely describe as pink not red.


----------



## Franco

Since Glofish are patented, you can't sell fish labeled as Glofish unless they come from Glofish, not even glofish offspring. They are probably glofish bred with gold zebra danios or something and the breeder or distributor is selling them as pink danios. Since gold zebra danios have white stripes and so do glofish I am guessing that that is what these fish are. If you breed pink glofish with regular zebras, you get a red fish with blue stripes (cool looking fish). I bet the white stripes are recessive so breeding with gold zebras would be the only way to keep them white. Since they are not technically Glofish, they wouldn't be illegal in CA.


----------



## Hadley

Franco said:


> Since Glofish are patented, you can't sell fish labeled as Glofish unless they come from Glofish, not even glofish offspring. They are probably glofish bred with gold zebra danios or something and the breeder or distributor is selling them as pink danios. Since gold zebra danios have white stripes and so do glofish I am guessing that that is what these fish are. If you breed pink glofish with regular zebras, you get a red fish with blue stripes (cool looking fish). I bet the white stripes are recessive so breeding with gold zebras would be the only way to keep them white. Since they are not technically Glofish, they wouldn't be illegal in CA.


Thank you, this is exactly the information I was looking for.


----------



## [email protected]

Hadley said:


> The Glofish ...
> However, I do understand that they are able to breed and reproduce the color, although most that are sold are sterile. So I'm wondering if any hybrids of these would be legal to sell in California?


Glofish are not sterile. They spawn just as often as a standard zebra because except for the added gene segment, that's just what they are. Being a danio, they also eat their eggs almost as fast as they lay them and spend the rest of the day looking for what they missed the first time.


----------



## [email protected]

Hadley said:


> This are not Glofish ...
> Any info?


If you hadn't said they were pink, I'd have thought they were long fined gold zebra danios.


----------



## Betta Maniac

Franco said:


> Since they are not technically Glofish, they wouldn't be illegal in CA.


Yes, they would be. *All *genetically modified fish are illegal in CA (and this would include crossbreeds).


----------



## moonshinetheslacker

Sorry 'bout my previous post, didn't mean to come off as a jerk. Nonetheless, betta maniac is right. The reason glofish are illegal to sell in CA is because they passed a law stating that any genetically modified animal to be sold in california must go through specific tests, to make sure they are safe. (more or less) and glofish looked at the tests and basically said they weren't going to spend several million dollars in order to make a few hundred thousand in profit. Doesn't make good business sense, and I wouldn't do it either. I'm guessing your LFS owner picked them up from a hobbyist who doesn't realize he (or she) has accidentally hybridized some glofish with some other type of zebra danio (gold's got my vote) and is now selling them off. And sure, the agro police make their rounds, but I think they have (pardon the pun) bigger fish to fry.

Keep in mind, I'm a bit of a fish newb, so if anything I said doesn't make sense, toss it. But let me know why. I've been looking into various fish to make sure they are legal in CA, as I'm planning on moving there in about another year. Already discovered I'm going to have to break my little son's heart when I tell him we have to get rid of his favorite pink fish before we move.


----------



## Betta Maniac

No one is going to stop you at the border and take your kid's fish. Ferrets are illegal too, and yet stores are filled with stuff for them...


----------



## Hadley

I know from LFS store owners that the agricultural police make their rounds of our fish stores every few weeks. To think that they would continually get these in knowing the risk is kind of silly. I doubt they would sell them if they are indeed illegal. Especially at a reputable LFS.

However, Glofish ARE patented, and are only sold by permit. You wouldn't be able to get Glofish in this state if they were indeed Glofish. However a Glofish hybrid is much more feasible. Maybe the owner doesn't know what he has, but he'll find out soon enough if they are illegal and I won't see them anymore, however these aren't the first he's had. 

There's a difference between pet stores being filled with things FOR illegal animals and them being filled WITH illegal animals.
And they WILL stop you at the border with a ferret. But they never stop you at the border anyway.


----------



## Betta Maniac

Hadley said:


> And they WILL stop you at the border with a ferret. But they never stop you at the border anyway.


 
Since CA border inspection consists of little more than "Do you have any fruit in the car?" there's not much risk of them catching you unless you wave the ferret or glofish in their face, LOL!


----------



## Hoppy

A few weeks ago a LFS here in Sacramento had a tank full of the pink genetically modified Zebra Danios. They aren't there now, so maybe the owner discovered that they aren't legal to sell. Personally I see no reason for them to be illegal, but I'm not an expert either.


----------



## Hadley

Betta Maniac said:


> Since CA border inspection consists of little more than "Do you have any fruit in the car?" there's not much risk of them catching you unless you wave the ferret or glofish in their face, LOL!


Have you ever ACTUALLY been stopped at the border? Because I sure as hell haven't. Unless I was coming from Mexico.

But what I'm saying is that if you do have something illegal and they know it, they WILL take it. Don't kid yourself.


----------



## Betta Maniac

Hadley said:


> Have you ever ACTUALLY been stopped at the border? Because I sure as hell haven't. Unless I was coming from Mexico.
> 
> But what I'm saying is that if you do have something illegal and they know it, they WILL take it. Don't kid yourself.


Yeah, I get stopped every year coming back from Burning Man, but literally the ONLY question they ask is "Do you have any fruit in the car?". So unless I waved a ferret or glofish in their face, they'd never know it was in the car (assuming I was bringing something of that nature home with me). And if I was stupid enough to do so, I'd get what I deserved.


----------



## Betta Maniac

Hoppy said:


> Personally I see no reason for them to be illegal, but I'm not an expert either.


 
There really isn't one. The law is in response to genetically modified salmon and was designed to keep any such fish out of our waters and off our plates. But the law is broad and encompasses all genetically modified fish. They could have made an exception for fish that are clearly not for human consumption, but they didn’t (loophole was considered too easy to exploit).


----------



## Hadley

Betta Maniac said:


> Yeah, I get stopped every year coming back from Burning Man, but literally the ONLY question they ask is "Do you have any fruit in the car?". So unless I waved a ferret or glofish in their face, they'd never know it was in the car (assuming I was bringing something of that nature home with me). And if I was stupid enough to do so, I'd get what I deserved.


Burning Man, eh 
It's a good time.


----------



## Betta Maniac

Hadley said:


> Burning Man, eh


Been going for years now (this will be burn 14 for me). I love it. Totally different every year, and totally the same. I can’t imagine not going.


----------



## Hadley

Betta Maniac said:


> Been going for years now (this will be burn 14 for me). I love it. Totally different every year, and totally the same. I can’t imagine not going.


I would love to go myself but I don't ever have anyone to go with. One year


----------



## Betta Maniac

Hadley said:


> I would love to go myself but I don't ever have anyone to go with. One year


There's a camp for that! And just about everything else: 

http://www.burningman.com/themecamps/10_camp_vill_a.html

Personally, I'd recommend volunteering with some place that has a live-in camp. Whether this means you find a theme camp that's based in your area, or you volunteer to work in the cafe or ice or whatever aspect appeals to you and apply to live in their "village" is up to you.


----------



## Hadley

Betta Maniac said:


> There's a camp for that! And just about everything else:
> 
> http://www.burningman.com/themecamps/10_camp_vill_a.html
> 
> Personally, I'd recommend volunteering with some place that has a live-in camp. Whether this means you find a theme camp that's based in your area, or you volunteer to work in the cafe or ice or whatever aspect appeals to you and apply to live in their "village" is up to you.



Sweet, thanks for that link, I'll definitely look into it


----------



## Barbara Ann

As far as the Danios are concerned they aren't in fact glofish or crossbred with them or anything. They aren't genetically modified at all. They are gold zebra danios that are put in a hormone bath (most likely estrogen) that doesn't harm them or their slime coat in any way, and it brings out that pink color in them.


----------



## Bettatail

Barbara Ann said:


> As far as the Danios are concerned they aren't in fact glofish or crossbred with them or anything. They aren't genetically modified at all. They are gold zebra danios that are put in a hormone bath (most likely estrogen) that doesn't harm them or their slime coat in any way, and it brings out that pink color in them.


Am I going to be pink if I put myself into estrogen bath?



A lot of violations if you see them for sell in LFS in Cali, from pattern right to argriculture. but hey, to enforce the law is another story from making it.


----------



## Hadley

Bettatail said:


> Am I going to be pink if I put myself into estrogen bath?
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of violations if you see them for sell in LFS in Cali, from pattern right to argriculture. *but hey, to enforce the law is another story from making it.*


Maybe if you're a cichlid or a discus. 

As before stated, agricultural police *DO* make their rounds here to enforce the laws. Ask your LFS owners. We're in the same area.


----------



## Betta Maniac

Barbara Ann said:


> As far as the Danios are concerned they aren't in fact glofish or crossbred with them or anything. They aren't genetically modified at all. They are gold zebra danios that are put in a hormone bath (most likely estrogen) that doesn't harm them or their slime coat in any way, and it brings out that pink color in them.


Good to see someone who knows what they are, LOL!


----------



## ckarr

Franco said:


> .... If you breed pink glofish with regular zebras, you get a red fish with blue stripes (cool looking fish). I bet the white stripes are recessive so breeding with gold zebras would be the only way to keep them white. Since they are not technically Glofish, they wouldn't be illegal in CA.


I'd like to see the red fish with blue stripes you mentioned. 

Barbara ann, how about a link for a reference to. 

I ordered these fish from an importer in Florida years ago. He got fish from Africa and Asia, I never asked where he got them, but it was probably Asia. The fish appeared to me to be a Glofish knock off. The color is in the body/genes like a glofish but they have longfins. The Glofish was created/bred from gold zebra danios and these are from longfin golds. I always assumed it was their way to find a loophole in the patent.


----------



## Bettatail

Hadley said:


> Maybe if you're a cichlid or a discus.
> 
> As before stated, agricultural police *DO* make their rounds here to enforce the laws. Ask your LFS owners. We're in the same area.


 glo danio---petclub, no, petsmart, no, petco, no, and occasionally I heard independent LFS in SF had them, but never saw it. 
some independent LFS outside of SF, yes.


----------



## Bettatail

ckarr said:


> I'd like to see the red fish with blue stripes you mentioned.


 you can see them in my tank, the crossbred juveniles do look pink and with blue strips, but pink color is not prominent when they became adult, they look like regular zebra if there is no side by side comparison wtih the regular.


edit:
I didn't get the two male glofish from store, I rescued them. They bred with the 5th generation regular danios in the tank, and once the junveniles reach adult form they look pink as adult glofish, no blue strips, but slowly the blue strips appear and pinkish color slowly vanish/or cover up by the blue scales, when they are fully grown, just look a little bit pinkish but hard to tell.


----------



## Barbara Ann

ckarr said:


> Barbara ann, how about a link for a reference to.
> 
> I ordered these fish from an importer in Florida years ago. He got fish from Africa and Asia, I never asked where he got them, but it was probably Asia. The fish appeared to me to be a Glofish knock off. The color is in the body/genes like a glofish but they have longfins. The Glofish was created/bred from gold zebra danios and these are from longfin golds. I always assumed it was their way to find a loophole in the patent.


I didn't get this info from an article or the internet. I learned about it from talking to an importer who had these fish and got them straight from Asia. He explained to me that these particular fish come in both the solid pink color (gold zebra danios) and a black and pink striped variety (regular zebra danios) and the fish people in Asia put the danios in a hormone bath (he said it was probably estrogen) as a way to "safely dye" the fish. It does not affect their slime coat and is supposedly not traumatic to the fish, but the color will only stay strong for about 6 months. Anyway, I really do not think these fish are bred with Glofish at all, as they DO NOT glow under blacklight. Plus, they look a lot more pink and a lot less red than the Red Glofish I have seen.



Bettatail said:


> petclub, no, petsmart, no, petco, no, and occasionally I heard independent LFS in SF had them, but never saw it.
> some independent LFS outside of SF, yes.


I can't say I've spoken with anyone at any chain pet stores about this issue, but I have talked with several LFS owners in the south bay and the peninsula about the agricultural police coming by to check their stock about every other week. I'm not sure if they're more lax on chain stores because they're more regulated by the corporation, or what, but I do know that the LFS in the bay area are checked often and repeatedly to make sure that they are not selling illegal flora and fauna.


----------



## Bettatail

Barbara, please, there are plenty of old threads in TPT discussed about the glofish, just search the thread, a lot to read.
and there is danio and devario website that you can find the most completed list of danio species, check it out.
http://www.danios.info/

about the hormone/anti biotic injected/fed fish: I had Asia imported GBR and black ruby barbs before, really beautiful after I brought them back from fish store, but after several month I had them they slowly wasted away.
The glofish don't need hormone to make them pink, they were genetically modified.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bettatail, not really sure why you're being so condescending. I am pretty well read and knowledgeable about Danios, especially Glofish, as I find them extremely fascinating. I currently have gold zebra danios and CPD's, since Glofish are not available here.


----------



## Bettatail

Barbara Ann said:


> I can't say I've spoken with anyone at any chain pet stores about this issue, but I have talked with several LFS owners in the south bay and the peninsula about the agricultural police coming by to check their stock about every other week. I'm not sure if they're more lax on chain stores because they're more regulated by the corporation, or what, but I do know that the LFS in the bay area are checked often and repeatedly to make sure that they are not selling illegal flora and fauna.


 you probably got me wrong here, I mean No-it is they don't have glofish, Yes-it is they do sell glofish.

I am not sure how agricaltural inspector checking the stocks of LFS, I 've never seen any agent inspect the fish store.
so I just tell what I know, some LFS outside of SF do have glofish in their store.


----------



## Bettatail

Barbara Ann said:


> Bettatail, not really sure why you're being so condescending. I am pretty well read and knowledgeable about Danios, especially Glofish, as I find them extremely fascinating. I currently have gold zebra danios and CPD's, since Glofish are not available here.


 well..
the fish in the picture were genetically modified..


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bettatail said:


> some LFS outside of SF do have glofish in their store.


Oh, really? What are the names of the stores that carry them? Because I've literally been all over the bay area, and cannot find them anywhere.



Bettatail said:


> well..
> the fish in the picture were genetically modified..


Mmm...no they weren't, they were dipped in a hormone bath, but I can see that we're not getting anywhere here.


----------



## Bettatail

glofish, not the longfin variation

and there are different color traits.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Yeah, those are not the fish in question. Those are much darker and redder than these very pink fish. Are you ignoring my question about what the names are of the LFS that you've seen actual Glofish in the bay area?


----------



## Barbara Ann

Might I mention AGAIN that these fish also DO NOT glow under a black light?


----------



## Betta Maniac

Bettatail said:


> I am not sure how agricaltural inspector checking the stocks of LFS, I 've never seen any agent inspect the fish store.
> so I just tell what I know, some LFS outside of SF do have glofish in their store.


I have. And if they have glofish in their stores, they coudl be subject to large fines, so I find that quite surprising (I've certainly never seen any).


----------



## Barbara Ann

Bettatail still won't answer my question about what LFS he's seen Glofish in the bay area at. And he got me all excited about the prospect of potentially owning them too. :icon_cry: I hate it when people blow smoke.


----------



## aman74

Hadley said:


> Thank you, this is exactly the information I was looking for.


How do you know that's the info you're looking for?

Barbara Ann seems to have another very reasonable possibility.

Do they glow under black light?

Just trying to warn against the dangers of misinformation on internet forums. Opinion often becomes fact.


----------



## wendyjo

The fish in the original post look EXACTLY like the glo fish I had. And yes there are also long finned glo fish. And no, they don't really glo that much altho the colors do intensify a bit under my moonlights.

I'd bet some cash those are glofish.


----------



## stsalerno

Those look just like all of pink glofish I have ever see at petstores here in Boston or in Tennessee... I've never seen any that are dark red except on the glofish website.


----------



## wendyjo

stsalerno said:


> Those look just like all of pink glofish I have ever see at petstores here in Boston or in Tennessee... I've never seen any that are dark red except on the glofish website.


Yes, all of the ones I've had were pink, not really red. And the yellow were kind of orangey and the green were kind of yellowy.


----------



## stsalerno

wendyjo said:


> Yes, all of the ones I've had were pink, not really red. And the yellow were kind of orangey and the green were kind of yellowy.


Yeah. Just about every fish store I have been to here in Boston and back home in Tennessee has them and the all pretty much look just the way you described.


----------



## wendyjo

I got mine from a few different sources, including online and they've all looked the same no matter where purchased.


----------



## Hadley

aman74 said:


> How do you know that's the info you're looking for?
> 
> Barbara Ann seems to have another very reasonable possibility.
> 
> Do they glow under black light?
> 
> Just trying to warn against the dangers of misinformation on internet forums. Opinion often becomes fact.


Barbara is my friend. I bought these fish for her.
Did you miss the post where she said they DON'T glow?


The LFS owner told me about the possibility of the hormone bathl, but when I did further independent research I found that's for bringing out the NATURAL color in fish, such as cichlids and discus. It fades in about 6 months. These fish (according to another LFS that had them) do not fade in color. Further, have you ever seen a naturally pink danio like that?

Which is why I posted here.


----------



## wendyjo

Hadley said:


> Barbara is my friend. I bought these fish for her.
> Did you miss the post where she said they DON'T glow?
> 
> 
> The LFS owner told me about the possibility of the hormone bathl, but when I did further independent research I found that's for bringing out the NATURAL color in fish, such as cichlids and discus. It fades in about 6 months. These fish (according to another LFS that had them) do not fade in color. Further, have you ever seen a naturally pink danio like that?
> 
> Which is why I posted here.


They do not fade in color because they ARE genetically modified glofish. I dunno why you and Barbara won't believe this as many people who are not from CA and have seen and/or owned glofish are telling you that's what they are. They are glofish without a doubt.


----------



## aman74

Hadley said:


> Barbara is my friend. I bought these fish for her.
> Did you miss the post where she said they DON'T glow?
> 
> 
> The LFS owner told me about the possibility of the hormone bathl, but when I did further independent research I found that's for bringing out the NATURAL color in fish, such as cichlids and discus. It fades in about 6 months. These fish (according to another LFS that had them) do not fade in color. Further, have you ever seen a naturally pink danio like that?
> 
> Which is why I posted here.


I saw the post, but had no idea you knew each other. I assumed, as most would, that she was saying they wouldn't glow because she knew what they were.

As for the last part, you had said to a previous poster who posted a different theory that that was just the info you were looking for.


----------



## wendyjo

My "Red" Glofish





































All 3 colors of Glofish in my tank


----------



## Kibblemania1414

Hadley said:


> The Glofish I've seen are one solid color, these have orange heads and yellow fins. And Glofish are illegal to sell in California, where I live. I specifically asked the the LFS guy, and he said they are *NOT* Glofish and that he's getting more in a few weeks so it's hard for me believe that these are Glofish. :icon_conf (I mean the agricultural police make their rounds)
> 
> However, I do understand that they are able to breed and reproduce the color, although most that are sold are sterile. So I'm wondering if any hybrids of these would be legal to sell in California?
> 
> 
> Edit: They are not red, they are pink, with orange heads and yellowish fins.


why are they illegal, they are sold everywhere up here in Illinois..


----------



## 10gallonplanted

You could always breed them and see what color they really turn out to be, Danios are super easy to breed and caring for the fry is also easy.


----------



## Hadley

wendyjo said:


> They do not fade in color because they ARE genetically modified glofish. I dunno why you and Barbara won't believe this as many people who are not from CA and have seen and/or owned glofish are telling you that's what they are. They are glofish without a doubt.


Because they don't glow under a blacklight. LOL, isn't that a qualifier as a glofish? And because they don't look like the post of glofish below. They are MUCH paler in color.



aman74 said:


> I saw the post, but had no idea you knew each other. I assumed, as most would, that she was saying they wouldn't glow because she knew what they were.
> 
> As for the last part, you had said to a previous poster who posted a different theory that that was just the info you were looking for.


She said they wouldn't glow because she tested them with a black light. 
The previous poster offered information that could be valid, and could be what these are. Why are you so set on being right? 



wendyjo said:


> My "Red" Glofish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 3 colors of Glofish in my tank


See these fish don't look like that, they aren't as vibrant in color -- at all.



Kibblemania1414 said:


> why are they illegal, they are sold everywhere up here in Illinois..


Because they are genetically modified.


Barbara WANTS real Glofish, so she would like it if that's what these are but yet again, let me say these do NOT GLOW under a blacklight.


----------



## aman74

Hadley said:


> She said they wouldn't glow because she tested them with a black light.
> The previous poster offered information that could be valid, and could be what these are. Why are you so set on being right?


Right about what? If you read what I wrote instead of reading into what I wrote you'll see that I didn't take a stance one way or the other about the fish. I know little about glofish or what you may have.

There seems to be a reading comprehension issue here so I'm just going to leave this discussion.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Kibblemania1414 said:


> why are they illegal, they are sold everywhere up here in Illinois..


Glofish are genetically modified fish, which are illegal in California. Every other state in the union allows them and does not have regulations against them, so that's why you see them everywhere in Illinois but they are not available in California.



wendyjo said:


> They do not fade in color because they ARE genetically modified glofish. I dunno why you and Barbara won't believe this as many people who are not from CA and have seen and/or owned glofish are telling you that's what they are. They are glofish without a doubt.


I KNOW what real Glofish look like, I have seen them in real life. In fact, when I was visiting Albuquerque I bought some of all three colors and tried mailing them to myself. The pink danios are NOT Glofish. I don't know why this is hard for you to comprehend. The red Glofish are much redder, and the pink ones are pink. Gentically modified fish are illegal in CA, where we are, and these pink danios have been popping up at multiple LFS, which would not be the case if they were genetically modified in any way.



aman74 said:


> Right about what? If you read what I wrote instead of reading into what I wrote you'll see that I didn't take a stance one way or the other about the fish. I know little about glofish or what you may have.
> 
> There seems to be a reading comprehension issue here so I'm just going to leave this discussion.


No need for the attitude, especially since I think you may have the reading comprehension issue. Don't be rude to my friend. She has excellent reading comprehension, and as an educator myself, I feel qualified to judge this.


----------



## wendyjo

It's very odd then that my glofish are also pink. That's the part you don't seem to understand and what others here besides myself have been saying - the "red" glofish, all of them that I have ever seen including my own, are not red - they are PINK and look just like the fish in the first pic. If you look at the pics in the first post and the pics of my fish side by side they are very close in color, taking lighting into consideration.

Sorry, but if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck then it's probably a duck.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Wendy Jo - maybe you're having a little trouble reading or comprehending or something. Let me try to reiterate in the most basic form possible. I KNOW what Glofish look like as I have purchased them out of state recently. These pink danios I'm referencing are not the same fish. I should know, as I've owned both. The fish in your photos look like red Glofish - they're red. The pink danios I have are NOT THE SAME, they're more of a pepto bismol/bubble gum pink color. I've never seen a piece of bubble gum the color of Red Glofish, unless maybe it was watermelon flavored. I'm really not sure how to put that in simpler English for you to understand.


----------



## Bettatail

wendyjo said:


>


wendyjo

that is a really nice and fat crossocheilus atrilimes in your tank, my group of 5 are slime, looks like crossocheilus langei..
never seen crossocheilus langei in any LFS after lucky buy two years ago, but the langeis all jumped out of the tank, now only have a group of atrilimes with the tank top covered.

Babara, have a question for you, how big is your fish tank? Is it planted?


----------



## Barbara Ann

I have several different tanks of varying sizes, but they're all planted.


----------



## Barbara Ann

P.S. Bettatail, I've been scouring the bay for the LFS that sell Glofish illegally outside of SF that you have previously mentioned in this thread, and have had no luck with finding any. What specific stores did you see them in?


----------



## Bettatail

Wendyjo
this is my SAE(crossocheilus atrilimes)


----------



## Bettatail

Not the nice color, fish in sleeping mood -- picture was taking under completely dark with the aid of off shoe camera flash, 

a basking glow light danio, AKA choprae danio


----------



## Bettatail

Congo tetra, the grand old man in my tank, 3 years old


----------



## Bettatail

Last picture, taken by phone camera, not by the DSLR as those above.

and everyone have a good night.

My tank


----------



## aman74

Barbara Ann said:


> No need for the attitude, especially since I think you may have the reading comprehension issue. Don't be rude to my friend. She has excellent reading comprehension, and as an educator myself, I feel qualified to judge this.


No attitude here.

And if what I said did indeed qualify as such then I guess you are guilty of the same as you just said the same thing to me, did you not?

Start at the begining and read what was said. It all speaks for itself.

I'm glad you feel qualified.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Yeah, I do get an attitude when someone is being rude to a friend of mine. I did read everything you said, and I understand what you're saying, but you come across as a know-it-all, and nobody likes that.


----------



## aman74

Barbara Ann said:


> Yeah, I do get an attitude when someone is being rude to a friend of mine. I did read everything you said, and I understand what you're saying, but you come across as a know-it-all, and nobody likes that.


I wasn't rude. In fact she's the one who asked me if I always need to be right when I never said I even know anything about glofish. I even posted that I don't know about the fish, so I fail to see how I'm a know-it-all.

A lot of kettle calling the pot black here. You called me rude, a know-it-all and said I had a reading comprehension issue after you said that was the very thing you took issue to. I guess 2 wrongs make a right.

All I ever pointed out was that she was completely misunderstanding my post.

I won't go back and forth any further as there doesn't seem to be a point to it and I don't feel there's a good chance of the issue being resolved.


----------



## Hadley

aman74 said:


> I wasn't rude. In fact she's the one who asked me if I always need to be right when I never said I even know anything about glofish. I even posted that I don't know about the fish, so I fail to see how I'm a know-it-all.
> 
> A lot of kettle calling the pot black here. You called me rude, a know-it-all and said I had a reading comprehension issue after you said that was the very thing you took issue to. I guess 2 wrongs make a right.
> 
> All I ever pointed out was that she was completely misunderstanding my post.
> 
> I won't go back and forth any further as there doesn't seem to be a point to it and I don't feel there's a good chance of the issue being resolved.


Then stop responding? :icon_ques

Betta, I love that glowlight danio.


----------



## Barbara Ann

Hadley said:


> Then stop responding? :icon_ques


LOL. That's not the first time homeboy has said he was going to leave the discussion, so don't hold your breath.


----------



## wendyjo

I will stop posting on this thread as well, as I find it distasteful when people ask questions/advice and then ignore it or get flat out nasty when it's not what they want to hear. Who cares if you are educators? What does that have to do with fish or fish keeping? Perhaps you all should "read" over your posts and try to "comprehend" how insulting you are to other members of this forum. 

I do want to respond to BettaTail tho about my big fat SAE. I had 2 SAE's for a few years - that big fat one and another which was it's sibling and not nearly as robust. The big one picked on the other one relentlessly at feeding time, and I eventually re-homed them both to a member of this forum who had a much larger tank than mine, and last I heard they are doing well. Of course now that they are gone I am battling algae, even tho I never saw them eating it.


----------



## Barbara Ann

You know what I find distasteful? When people don't listen to what I'm saying. I don't know how to be more clear besides saying that these are not Glofish and asking if people out there have more info on them. If I had a good enough camera, I would move one oc my red Glofish into the pink danio tank to show you the difference, but alas, my iPhone camera can't get a clear shot and I don't want to go out and purchase an expensive camera. If you don't have anything productive to add to the conversation, then why are you here? Telling me that what I have is a Glofish when it's not is not helpful. My first graders could tell you that much.


----------



## Durrg

Those are definently GloFish or offspring of a GloFish. I have the exact same fish, theres a pic at the bottom for proof. I bought mine from an extremely reputable and trustworthy pet store in my area. It looked like they had them mis-labelled to throw off authorities. The Manager explicitly stated that they were a GMO and illegal in CA.

I called the CA DFG and they said there was only one investigator there that worked with Glofish and that he wouldn't mess with an owner who didn't know what they were getting into and the guy wasnt even in the office.

Don't worry about it, if you buy them you won't get raided for an 1-1/2" fish.


----------



## Gatekeeper

I think we have had enough.


----------

